# A Study of Iwagumi



## Stu Worrall (19 Feb 2010)

New on the ADA site from the latest newsletter. looks like a good read but haven't had chance to go through it properly yet

http://www.aquajournal.net/na/iwagumi/



			
				ADA said:
			
		

> Please be informed that Online Aquajournal has been updated with new information.
> 
> -A Study of Iwagumi
> An Iwagumi layout reflects the tradition, culture, and spirituality that have been cultivated over the long course of history, although it is modeled after natural scenery. The number of Iwagumi enthusiasts is increasing throughout the world as Nature Aquarium gains popularity.


----------



## Krishs Bettas (19 Feb 2010)

Nice find


----------



## flygja (19 Feb 2010)

Wow... I didn't realise that he _created_ the Iwagumi style!


----------



## rad89 (15 Mar 2010)

flygja said:
			
		

> Wow... I didn't realise that he _created_ the Iwagumi style!



+1


----------

